
German union IG Metall wins right to 28-hour working week and 4.3% pay rise - ranit
https://www.irishtimes.com/business/work/german-union-ig-metall-wins-right-to-28-hour-working-week-and-4-3-pay-rise-1.3382445
======
YeGoblynQueenne
You know, that's great and all but now I don't want to hear anyone else
accusing us Greeks of being lazy and unproductive because we prefer to lie on
a beach and drink souvlaki instead of working. You know- like the German media
did back in the height of the crisis.

(no, you can't drink souvlaki. Unless it's very warm, or you have been
drinking too much of the other stuff).

~~~
Chickenosaurus
It should be noted the 28-hour work week is accompanied with proportional
salary reductions and is limited to 2 years. It is supposed to provide greater
flexibility for the worker, e. g. to provide for a sick relative.

~~~
YeGoblynQueenne
Nevertheless, it's a 28-hour work week.

Meanwhile, Greeks work the longest hours than any other people in the EU:

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/niallmccarthy/2015/03/13/contra...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/niallmccarthy/2015/03/13/contrary-
to-what-most-people-think-greeks-work-the-longest-hours-in-europe-
infographic/#b03e3932983d)

------
horsecaptin
Not just any union, but the largest union in Germany!

------
dzonga
And some or almost workers will be against unions. if you ain't a capitalist,
it's almost a no brainer to join a union or to form one

